# TaskBar icon hidding



## saswat23 (Mar 12, 2011)

I need a soft or a trick to hide icons of uTorrent and IDM from the taskbar permanently.
I dont have a broadband connection at my home so i have to visit cafe to download latest songs, vids and softs. Suppose i download UBUNTU O/S, it would take approx 4hrs. So, i want a soft by which i can hide IDM and uTorrent so that its owner doesnt sight that coz if he sights he wont allow me. He has a 2MbPS UL plan but still doesnt allow me to download such a file of 600MB.
So, plz help???


----------



## leo61611616 (Mar 12, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> I need a soft or a trick to hide icons of uTorrent and IDM from the taskbar permanently.
> I dont have a broadband connection at my home so i have to visit cafe to download latest songs, vids and softs. Suppose i download UBUNTU O/S, it would take approx 4hrs. So, i want a soft by which i can hide IDM and uTorrent so that its owner doesnt sight that coz if he sights he wont allow me. He has a 2MbPS UL plan but still doesnt allow me to download such a file of 600MB.
> So, plz help???



I believe the cafe pc is running on XP. Do this: Right-click > Properties > Customize. Select IDM Icon and change its behaviour to "always hide." This is a no software solution.


----------



## saswat23 (Mar 12, 2011)

I know that, but suppose he expands the system tray then he can get it and i will be caught. So, any other options???


----------



## leo61611616 (Mar 12, 2011)

There's an app called winhide.. that ought do it!


----------

